# Poker Table....



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share a recent build I did. Building poker tables has been my weekend gig for the last 10 years and I've built over 200 custom tables, but this particular table I had a lot of fun building.....just thought I'd share...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow...
let the games begin...
that is some kind od sweet....

so you are saying to keep my M&M's off of it....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty, Frank!
Is each one a separate, new, custom design, or do have a couple of standards that they order from?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank I gotta hand it to you, that's very impressive


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks good. That is one way to make money playing poker :wink:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> That's a thing of beauty, Frank!
> Is each one a separate, new, custom design, or do have a couple of standards that they order from?


Yes, each is different. I don't stock any tables. My clients tell me how they want it made.....size...shape...stain....etc...
However, the basic layout is generally the same on most tables. The only pieces that are "buy out" pieces are the columns and feet. I buy them unfinished and then stain them to match.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can just imagine 4-5 forum members sitting around that table playing cards..

Ohhhh yes I can!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

And eating M&MS's?
That is an awesome table. I would really like to see it


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Outstanding work !!


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Frank.

Really impressive job.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous Poker table, from this photo we can understand how fun was to build it! Congrats Frank!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Frank.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

That is one fine table. With only Green $25 chips though, it's a bit high stakes for me. I'll deal and rake in the 10% house take. :wink:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

JudgeMike said:


> That is one fine table. With only Green $25 chips though, it's a bit high stakes for me. I'll deal and rake in the 10% house take. :wink:


Thanks, Mike!....Yeah, those were the only chips I had on me, so I thought I would just use them for the photo. The tray actually holds 1000 chips.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. One could easily enjoy a game at that table independent of the win loss column.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in complete awe over here... absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I'm in complete awe over here... absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you very much, Barb!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Still building poker tables?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I could see the pictures of the poker table but I get third party hosting error.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Photos missing for me. Photobucket wants me to sign in to see them. Oh well. Sounds like a nice project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Photos missing for me. Photobucket wants me to sign in to see them. Oh well. Sounds like a nice project.


I doubt signing in will help, as third party hosting is gone for PB. I hate them anyways and have been using Imgur. 
Sucks that all my older posts have there pics disabled though .
Btw , this was a really nice poker table . I can’t get over how old this thread is, as it seems like not long ago I was admiring Franks work


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hate photobucket. Any pictures I post are saved on my computer, and haven't had any vanish yet.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Hate photobucket. Any pictures I post are saved on my computer, and haven't had any vanish yet.


Theo, if you tried IMGUR you would hate PB too. For one thing, there are no ads.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Theo, if you tried IMGUR you would hate PB too. For one thing, there are no ads.


??? Am I missing something? Never tried IMGUR, because like I said, all the pictures I post are on my computer. I can delete the pictures later, and they will still stay posted. I hate photobucket because I've seen so many threads, on various forums, and the pictures are gone - hard to understand a lot of threads, what with no pictures available. And have no ads posting off my computer. Nah, as long as my way works I'll just stick with it.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

He's on other poker forums. A lot of people disappeared after the poker craze slowdown...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> I wish I could see the pictures of the poker table but I get third party hosting error.


So do I, I think it has to do with them charging for the cloud photo's now, or the rework of the website doesn't show the old photo posts. I remember seeing them, just fabulous workmanship, top shelf.

Herb


----------

